

Isoblocks : JS library to create isometric text - heroic
http://kushagragour.in/lab/isoblocks/

======
chinchang
Something to suffice what can be done with ISO-BLOCKS
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPkDwYPi2tQ>

